# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Чем только люди не болеют…

## Irina

*Чем только люди не болеют…*

Немного разных медицинских синдромов, придуманных докторами.

*Синдром чужого акцента*

Симптомы этого синдрома (FAS) – расстройство речи, выражающиеся в незначительных изменениях интонации, скорости и ударений, из-за чего речь больного похожа на говор иностранца, пытающегося освоить чужой язык. Такой синдром обычно появляется после определенных повреждений мозга, пик ее проявляется через год-два после травмы, и всего с 1941 года зарегистрировано около 50 случаев такого заболевания. Часть из них после специальной терапии и обучения снова “научилась” правильно говорить, но большинство страдают всю жизнь.

*Синдром взрывающейся головы*

Этот необычный синдром, к счастью, не приводит к взрыву головы, но при этом внутри человек слышит шум, треск и другие звуки. Болевые ощущения с этим не связаны, только значительные неудобства. Пока точно неизвестно, какова причина такого синдрома, чаще всего он появляется после перенесенного стресса и утомление. После отдыха в большинстве случаев симптомы синдрома пропадают.

*Фатальная семейная бессонница*

Это наследственное заболевание, известно только 40 семей, подверженных ему. При такой бессоннице в мозгу развивается особая область, которая затормаживает центр сна, что приводит к невозможности заснуть. Человек с трудом спит все меньше и меньше, больше утомляется, страдает галлюцинациями и головными болями и через несколько лет умирает от переутомления.

*Нечувствительность к боли
*
Есть ряд людей, у кого небольшая генетическая мутация выключает механизм переноса болевых сигналов по нервам в человеческом теле. Казалось бы, такая жизнь – без боли и страданий – просто мечта каждого человека, но в действительности больной ежесекундно рискует, так как может в любой момент порезаться, обжечься или ушибиться, не заметив этого сразу. Боль – это индикатор опасности, и без нее наша жизнь становится опасной. Всего в США известно 100 случаев заболевания этим синдромом.

*Синдром оборотня*

По-научному это называется гипертрихозис, и выражается в том, что у человека начинают расти волосы. Везде и бесконтрольно, включая лицо. Всего известно 50 случаев, большинство из них переданы по наследству. В 2008 году ученые из Колумбийского университета обнаружили, что инъекция тестостерона затормаживает рост волос и стимулирует их выпадение в необычных областях, так что уже есть один из вариантов лечения этого заболевания.

*Синдром Алисы в стране чудес*

Оказывается, бывает и такое. При этом нейрологическом расстройстве человек с трудом разделяет объекты по размеру, считая все крохотным (микропсия) или огромным (макропсия) относительно реальных размеров. Чаще всего такой синдром провоцируется приемом галлюциногенных лекарств или наличием опухоли в мозгу.

*Синдром Стендаля*

Еще одно необычное заболевание, при котором человек испытывает сильное волнение, дрожь, галлюцинации и головокружение при взгляде на предметы искусства. Такого человека нельзя пускать в Эрмитаж – погибнет.
*
Синдром Мебиуса
*
Нейрологическое заболевание, которое проявляется с рождения и выражается в невозможности управления своими лицевыми мышцами. Такой человек не умеет улыбаться, смеяться, плакать и даже двигать глазами. Также ему трудно глотать. К счастью, зафиксировано совсем немного людей, страдающих таким синдромом.

*Синестезия*

Это единственный в списке синдром, который можно в ряде случаев посчитать преимуществом. Человек, страдающий синестезией, путает органы чувств, то есть может “слышать” или “ощущать” изображения, или, к примеру, “видеть” звуки. До 5% мирового населения в той или иной мере имеют синдромы синестезии. Болезнь эта наследственная, часто проявляется у людей, потерявших зрение или слух, а также у артистов и музыкантов и других творческих людей.

----------


## Sanych

> Синдром взрывающейся головы


Это мне знакомо, надеюсь завтра мне это не грозит 




> Синдром оборотня


Для многих это уже не синдром.

----------


## Irina

*Необычные люди*
*
Мужчина, который не чувствует холода*
Девиду Блейну очень далеко до голландца Вима Хофа, который вообще не чувствует холода. При всем при этом его организм не страдает от холода, даже в самых экстремальных условиях. Ну, например, он не раз покорял горные вершины в одних трусах, или лежал во льду долгое время. После тестов, проведенных медиками, выяснялось, что никаким изменениям его организм не подвергался. Он словно нечувствителен к холоду. Ученые не могут это объяснить, а Вим Хоф и дальше удивляет народ, нормально чувствуя себя в условиях, которые для любого другого человека были бы смертельными.
*
Мальчик, который не спит*
Ретт Ламб, 3-х летний мальчик, ничем вроде бы не отличается от сверстников. Кроме того, что он не спит, он просто не умеет спать. Мальчик активен 24 часа в сутки, и никакие медицинские проверки не смогли выявить никаких отклонений в его организме.
Здоровый мальчик, жизнерадостный, но вот не спит. Только глубокие медицинские исследования, которые медики провели в последнее время, прояснили ситуацию. Дело в том, что у мальчика особое строение нервной системы, равно как и некоторые специфические свойства мозга, которые действуют таким образом. что Ретт просто не может уснуть. Медиков, правда, удивляет не это, а то, что никаких последствий для здоровья нет. В принципе, остается только радоваться.

*Девушка с аллергией на воду*
Эшли Моррис, девушка из Австралии, страдает из-за редкого, если не уникального отклонения - у нее аллергия... на воду! Представьте себе, она страдает даже тогда, когда потеет, не говоря уже о купании. Не знаю, что делает Эшли, чтобы оставаться чистой, но это явно очень усложняет ей жизнь.
Кстати говоря, я не понимаю еще одного момента - а что она пьет? Моррис начала страдать от аллергии на воду с 14 лет, при этом нет значения, какой температуры вода. Медики утверждают, что у Моррис чрезвычайно редко встречающееся заболевание, которое называется Aquagenic Urticaria.

*Девушка, которая может есть только Tic Tac*
Нет, с головой у нее все в порядке, и ест она эти драже не по своей воле. Просто она не может больше ничего есть. По какой-то необъяснимой причине, Натали Купер, 17-летняя девушка, может питаться только Tic Tac-ом, только его принимает ее желудок.
Все остальное причиняет страдания и, практически сразу отвергается организмом. В общем-то, питаться одним Tic Tac-ом она тоже не может, ведь там практически нет питательных веществ, поэтому медики нашли другой способ - кормят ее через трубочку специфическим питательным концентратом

*Музыкант, который постоянно икает*
Крису Сандсу уже 24 года, и все эти годы он, не переставая, икает. Икает он каждые две секунды даже тогда, когда спит. Он прошел множество курсов, включая йогу и гипноз, но ничего не помогает. Сам он считает, что икота вызвана нарушением клапана в желудке, но медики теряются в причинах подобного отклонения, и сейчас проводят глубокий анализ организма Криса.

*Женщина с аллергией на hi-tech*
Это ну шутка, у Дебби Берд ярко выраженная аллергия на электромагнитные поля. Мобильный телефон, микроволновая печь - все это вызывает у Дебби ужасную аллергию и даже боль. В ее доме нет ничего, чтобы излучало электромагнитное поле - иначе для нее это был бы не дом, а камера пыток.
Естественно, она не может жить в городе, только вне его. Идеальное место для Дебби - местность, где вообще нет электричества, там она чувствует себя очень хорошо.
*
Девушка, которая теряет сознание, когда смеется*
Она теряет сознание не только, когда смеется, но и когда злится, пугается, удивляется. В общем, любой стресс приводит к коллапсу. Она рассказывает, что как-то упала сорок раз за день Ко всему этому прибавляется еще и нарколепсия, заболевание, проявляющееся в неожиданном сне. В любое время суток, в любом месте Кей Андервуд может уснуть. От нарколепсии страдает около 30 тысяч человек в одной только Великобритании.

*Женщина, которая ничего не забывает*
Не хотел бы я, чтобы эта женщина стала моим врагом, в самом деле она ничего не забывает. Люди, подобные ей, иногда встречаются, но способности этой 40-летней женщины поистине впечатляют. Даже если спросить, что случилось с ней, к примеру, в апреле 1978 года, женщина расскажет все с такими подробностями, вроде все это случилось минут пять назад. Она помнит, что прочитала, помнит все разговоры, все события. Она помнит все

----------

